# Show us ya tiddlers.



## Davey G

Well not all of us are lucky enough to catch monsters from our yaks. But most of us HAVE caught something so tiny that we wonder whether its escaped from a goldfish tank. So, heres a thread for those 'physically challenged' fish that we definitely won't brag about.

I caught this little fella yesterday on a 9cm shallow diving lure. I reckon that the little bloke was batting well above his average as the lure was much bigger than he was. Either he was VERY hungry, or perhaps he was trying to shag the lure. Either way, the little bloke had GUTS!










So c'mon, show us yer tiddlers!


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## deano

Finally, a post where I can brag about the pathetic fish I catch! 

Here are two of my recent embarrassments, the fist was caught on a piece of yellowtail and the second was caught on an sx40:


----------



## WayneD

What type of fish is that first one Dean, never seen it before.


----------



## Davey G

WayneD said:


> What type of fish is that first one Dean, never seen it before.


i think its nemo..... :shock:


----------



## deano

WayneD said:


> What type of fish is that first one Dean, never seen it before.


Good question Wayne - I'm not sure (but it does look like nemo). I was thinking it might be some sort of cod - it had that large cod type mouth (see second photo), but I don't really know.


----------



## paffoh

Claires first fish from the yak,

To come from this to her recent Flathead just shy of 60cm in less than 6 months is a miracle, most days she puts me to shame on LBG...
But this day I ruled the lake, she was about to pull it off when she exclaimed 'Is that a fish? WOHOOO! ', I looked over her shoulder and said 'What fish?' and was like wtf?. ( I guess dragging anything through any body of water may get you a hookup ), how she brought this aboard without the net is anyones guess let alone avoiding the Redfin feeding frenzy that was happening all around us!


----------



## Davey G

that is a classic!


----------



## Squidder

Geez Paff, that will sure take some beating!!

This is a little leatherjacket that Squidette foul hooked in the side while working plastics for snapper.


----------



## Milt

Amazing stuff how is this for catch of the day???


----------



## Daveyak

This would be the most ambitious fish I've ever caught...


----------



## aleg75

Alright, got one to show, redfin, foul hooked though, you can see it through the tail.


----------



## Fishing Man

unfortunately dont have any pics but the missus caught three herring (yes the baitfish) about 3" long on kokoda sprogs last night.


----------



## polylureosis

greedy little buggers!

If the Strike Pro lure hadn't accounted for a few other 'larger' models I think I may have retired it there and then.


----------



## Duckman

I jagged this monster whilst fishing for carp on fly. :lol:


----------



## xtian

Testing my new SX40's.

They work!


----------



## Steveo

Little flattie court on 2" flick bait (guess i was asking for small fish)


----------



## Guest

Here ya go mate.


----------



## victor-victor

Funda, I almost thought it was yours :!: .. wash my mouth out with :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX3vPnsAABpfgAASYKUACAEgEAA//9+gIACSiEZEzU0AZA0Mgam1GSm0m1MamajQ9BEAWDxHG1jK1Hv5e0No5I9aslx6Vtzx235hdrs9hqKUQuGcjsEA4nzLJJ4NpvAJ0lqmqi/BAungstSUgoqI9htSq84IQ0U07sXD06qQ2kagiB2jIKriT72BOYjnEoS6mbn4lpYJ5gRM9PVGvUTgXfxdyRThQkH3vPns


----------



## DiveYak

Should have posted here instead of a new thread.... anyway my new PB for a bream....


----------



## Angus

Some from arounf Bris


----------



## Squidder

I nabbed this little fella on a 3" GULP fry on the weekend - I reckon he's about the same size as the lure! 

No idea about what species he is though :?:


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSnjNXMAABvbgAASQAP1kBCKv//eoCAAhBqCnhTTZR6R6TYJqNpqeoVPTRqPUepoNBoAACgeEHFvnOyDHrxKDMKpW+aluQwNTh+Uc77r9yhKdT0/GaaeljFCfLxRytTa8JJgYiSa2WjAp2rn9k9w3Fxk4iR9eZjvXCTtPb2QFYRA1qiFzFyKeFrUD5ENVSMegkRAshwKI0jNt82ORg4fxdyRThQkCnjNXMA=


----------



## DiveYak

Didn't know whether to put this under the diving thread or here.

My Nephews huge spearfishing effort at Christmas. To me its an impossible shot.  :? :lol:


----------



## Squidder

Hehehe, I love that photo Leigh. I'm amazed at how big his eyes are compared to rest of him - might explain why he hit such a big lure!


----------



## liquor box

Here is a monster whiting from the gold coast broadwater- if you would like to share this success then try a 1/8 jig head and a 3" pumpkinseed minnow :lol:


----------



## jimmybob

pesky banded grunter!


----------



## jimmybob

one of the smallest bass i have caught...below the weir in the caboolture river on a stumpjumper


----------



## jimmybob

a little grassy swetlip i got on a sp....i got lots of small fish pics..i get a lot of small fish! :shock:


----------



## jimmybob

a little garnurd form ireland


----------



## beefs

Sooty Grunter on an Ecogear SX60...what a monster!


----------



## Guest

All you people are cruel and should be ashamed of yourselves picking on poor defenseless little fishies.


----------



## Rstanek

jimmybob said:


> one of the smallest bass i have caught...below the weir in the caboolture river on a stumpjumper


I think I beat that...

This is what you call a 'Manly Dam Monster"


Cheers,
Rowan


----------



## Marty75

Check out this huge pinkie I got trolling a Tilsan Bass Minnow under the Gladesville Bridge.


----------



## Nodds

Heres a couple from a trip to Bribie Lee and I cought


----------



## Chop

Heres a whopper out of the onka!









chop


----------



## sbd

Chop, you need to change your trebles.


----------



## Chop

no i dont they still work, didnt you see? LOL :lol:

Chop


----------



## pescado

PB Yella....


----------



## Thelittlefisher

Squidder said:


> I nabbed this little fella on a 3" GULP fry on the weekend - I reckon he's about the same size as the lure!
> 
> No idea about what species he is though :?:


That's like, a, I forgot the name but it has poisonous barbs, caught one whilst fishing in tassie. It starts with a g i think
Gundawa or something?


----------



## mcbigg

Got this one a few months ago:


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing

looks like a mudskipper


----------



## Physhopath

Little Bugger I caught in Gold Coast at the spit, Juvenile Fingermark?? :?


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWclPvEAABrfgAAQUAWAEpm00Aq/7/+gIACKiKntNU/VNPKeieptJ6niEND01PU0GplNPVHknkjymmj9UaAA9NR0hA1SkjSa00diO8tk9PI6rntUnj7/eonC7CiiDdGEkGuluGhWygQxFEvfJH2cEM6XEPqqMfiitBInjM8IOFt2DAyshUVHwm4O31sWNQDXkVhqSaL9aYxeBgzl10vXXcLotZlrsYWb2XtjAGkXArUtnQ6is+sAUzCO/i7kinChIM5KfeI=


----------



## Swamp

One angry little tailor. Watched have three or four goes at the lure before it got hooked.

Cheers
Swamp


----------



## tyrion

heres a recent one, my first ever bass measuring in at 13cm, caught on 80mm halco rmg

Hey hopefully i can only upgrade from here :? right :?


----------



## beardys

my tiddler caught recently


----------



## homemade

Berowra Flathead with big balls.


----------



## johono8

the bright red fish are called tomato cod they have a nasty set of barbs that hurt and they only grow about 20cm long.catch them all the time in the gong


----------



## Brownie

Another one for the tiddler file 8)

Came out of 3.5 metres of water to attack the 100mm Storm lure running at 1.2 metres depth


----------



## LatelyLux

Here are a couple of my littlies.




























Brett


----------



## Astro

sorry but this is the smallest fish i have caught for ages.....and it was legal....


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing

Astro said:


> sorry but this is the smallest fish i have caught for ages.....and it was legal....
> 
> Shut up, just shut up :evil:


----------



## FishinRod

:twisted:


----------



## rowdy70

I once caught a salmoniod on 3" minnow then the bail arm on my reel packed it in.......must be Karma


----------



## mcbigg

Thought this one was worth resurrecting the thread for:










Caught with pilchard on a 4/0 hook. Despite the hook passing in through one eye and out the other, he was still kicking well, so after the photo I threw him back out as a livey. He was gone in seconds, with no hookup.

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## keza

mcbigg said:


> Despite the hook passing in through one eye and out the other, he was still kicking well, so after the photo I threw him back out as a livey. He was gone in seconds, with no hookup.
> 
> Cheers,
> Paul.


you should have tried a 2 hook rig :lol:


----------



## mustrumr

Massive Swan River black bream:









_Foul-hooked through the fin on an SX40_

Cheers,


----------



## BrendoM

Never seen such a small Squid, Caught at Woy Woy (Yes, that is a nipper pump sieve)


----------



## Jeffen

Hadn't noticed this thread before - here's a couple on zman grubz


----------



## Dave73

ink anyone?


----------

